# A black man who speaks TRUTH



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Heck of an article, and this guy speaks the truth. The black community probably will cricify him.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/7499 ... &GT1=10637


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is already here on this thread.....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=46195


----------

